# BASS TOURNAMENT (Semifinal 2): Reizen vs Borg



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Mark Reizen, Russia, 1895-1992 (defeated Christoff 15-3, Ghiaurov 15-2)






Kim Borg, Finland, 1919-2000 (defeated Pape 18-0, Kipnis 10-6)






'La calunnia' from Rossini's _Il Barbiere di Siviglia._

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

It's Reizen. He seemed to give it more enthusiasm and Borg was maybe more playful but Reizen's voice cannot be dismissed.
I sure yearn for a Bass singing "Gremin's Aria" from Eugene Onegin. Now THERE'S an aria to do a fine comparison.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Reizen delivers what must be the scariest performance of a Rossini aria I've ever heard. Even the language he sings it in, which for a moment had me thinking it was something other than Italian and left me uneasy even after I figured it out, scared me. Reizen may think that Basilio is a great Russian patriarch proclaiming the will of God to the rabble, or a warrior leading his army across the steppes, but I don't think we're supposed to take that cannon business literally. I felt like ducking under my desk. 

Borg finds more humor in this than anyone I've heard, and he does it while sounding nothing like the over-the-hill buffos we tend to get in the role. With due respect for Reizen's tremendous instrument ("tremendous" has the same root as "tremble," which I'm still doing just thinking of him), I can easily vote for Borg's delightfully imaginative, nuanced artistry.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

I voted for Borg here, for much the same reasons as Woodduck. Both men have incredible instruments, but Borg's is more suited to the playful Rossini and his interpretation is less Женитьба Фигаро (that's Le Nozze di Figaro in Russian according to google translate for those who don't speak Russian (and probably those who do as well, since google translate is terrible)) with added intensity and passion.

Given I posted that "I agree with Wooduck" last time, I want to clarify that I listen to both singers before reading all comments and do not just skip to member Wooduck's comment and vote with him although I am sure no member of this fine forum, Wooduck included, would ever let anyone down regarding accurate assessments of the singers singing and the resulting voting choices.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BachIsBest said:


> Given I posted that "I agree with Wooduck" last time, I want to clarify that I listen to both singers before reading all comments and do not just skip to member Wooduck's comment and vote with him although I am sure no member of this fine forum, Wooduck included, would ever let anyone down regarding accurate assessments of the singers singing and the resulting voting choices.


I'm glad you said that. Having an imitator would be horrible, having a disciple would be unbearable, and having a clone would be a disaster.

That said, if you're ever in a pickle, I'm here for you.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Reizen has a magnificent voice but he's a bit off the mark here. This is Italian _opera buffa_ and his deadly serious, downright terrfiying performance lacks humour. Borg, on the other hand, had me chuckling along with him and his voice is no less glorious. He just gave me more nuance, more humour and more deftness of touch. Borg is an easy win.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I voted for Reizen because I was so impressed by his authoritative, jet-black voice, but on further reflection I think it’s clear that Borg finds the lightness, humor, and character in the aria rather than just “standing and singing.” Consider my vote switched if it matters


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I agree with what other's have stated. Reizen's voice is very imposing, but Borg's voice is every bit as impressive while also capturing the character of Basilio. Borg gets my vote.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Bonetan said:


> I agree with what other's have stated. Reizen's voice is very imposing, but Borg's voice is every bit as impressive while also capturing the character of Basilio. Borg gets my vote.


Actually, as much as I'm a fan of Kim Borg, I don't think that his voice is nearly as impressive as Reizen's. Borg's upper range is rather grainy-sounding to me, while Reizen's is brilliant, focused, and immense. Admittedly, "La calunnia" is not meant as a display of vocal goods, but I still prefer Reizen here.

I also don't view Borg as a true basso, which is what Basilio really needs. If you look, for example, at Borg's Metropolitan career, much of his repertoire there consists of roles generally sung by baritones or bass-baritones - Don Giovanni, Almaviva in Nozze, Golaud, Rangoni, and Amfortas. The only "real" bass role there was King Mark in Tristan.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

Out of context I think it's a little hard to judge Reizen's interpretation. I could see an interpretation of the role where it is taken deadly seriously and that works, although that's not how it's usually done. I liked Borg a lot, but I found Reizen overwhelming vocally.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Both performances are good. Indeed, Reizen is dead-serious and it also works but in rather un-Rossinian way (Don Basilio as a distant relative to Hagen).
Borg tries to be more playful and funny but sometimes misses the mark and singing is not always spot on.
I'd vote Reizen still, this voice is pure black gold.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Azol said:


> Reizen is dead-serious and it also works but in rather un-Rossinian way (Don Basilio as a distant relative to Hagen).


Probably not through the Nibelung side of the family.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

nina foresti said:


> It's Reizen. He seemed to give it more enthusiasm and Borg was maybe more playful but Reizen's voice cannot be dismissed.
> I sure yearn for a Bass singing "Gremin's Aria" from Eugene Onegin. Now THERE'S an aria to do a fine comparison.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Well you're all going to hate me but...

I don't like either very much. Reizen has the most impressive voice, but Borg sings with a bit more light and shade. However, I find Borg very po-faced, even if his singing is more in keeping with Rossini's style.

I pass.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Well you're all going to hate me but...
> 
> I don't like either very much. Reizen has the most impressive voice, but Borg sings with a bit more light and shade. However, I find Borg very po-faced, even if his singing is more in keeping with Rossini's style.
> 
> ...


Well, if I'm honest, I wouldn't choose either as a great representation of this aria. There are others I prefer from basses with less imposing voices; Cava on the Gui recording, or Zaccaria on the Galliera both spring to mind.


----------

